# Changed my debit card info - instant pay stopped working



## ThrillRide07 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nov. 3rd I updated my debit card information via driver app wallet and since then my instant pay stopped working. Every time I call support they tell me my account is all good, no red flags, and they are working on fixing instant pay because apparently I am not the only one with this issue. It sounds like their typical bullshit. I want to reach through the phone and choke them for a second because I can tell they’re reading from a script and can’t actually help with anything. It’s a joke and I’m so frustrated.

Does anyone know what I can do to get my instant pay to work again? Is there a time frame? Should I go to a greenlight hub? Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Changing card information now results in an automatic cash-out freeze for* 48-72hrs*. It's due to the number of folks who've fallen for the fraud scams, etc.

@ThrillRide07 - You should have the ability again soon (within ~72hrs max) if changing the card is all you did.
*I cannot stress enough*: _*leave it be*_. Do _not_ continue to contact "support," as you'll likely receive different "answers" and such. In that process, _any_ of the folks dealing with it _could cause an actual issue _rather than the automatic freeze which also automatically lifts.
Best of luck! :smiles:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

If you would attempt to utilize the instant pay before the 48 to 72 hours is up , it restarts the 48 to 72 hour window. I'd would wait the 72 hours and then call support to make sure you're in the clear before trying to cash out. If you mess it up Beyond tonight you'll have to wait until direct deposit hits before you can get your money


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ThrillRide07 said:


> Nov. 3rd I updated my debit card information via driver app wallet and since then my instant pay stopped working. Every time I call support they tell me my account is all good, no red flags, and they are working on fixing instant pay because apparently I am not the only one with this issue. It sounds like their typical bullshit. I want to reach through the phone and choke them for a second because I can tell they're reading from a script and can't actually help with anything. It's a joke and I'm so frustrated.
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do to get my instant pay to work again? Is there a time frame? Should I go to a greenlight hub? Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated.


Happened to me
They're protecting you in case you lost your phone.
Someone could go onto your Uber account switch the bank account and you would lose your money .
It will fix itself

I can't remember but I think it happened to be on a Saturday and then I got my regular weekly paycheck deposited into my account as normal


----------



## ThrillRide07 (Feb 25, 2016)

How will I know that I have re gained access to instant pay without trying? How about going to the hub? Would that be a waste of time? Also, am unable to update my bank account number and routing number now, so if pay day comes before access is granted again, that money will go to a closed account. Clearly their systems only cares about getting them money - when it comes to us getting paid, they have put as little thought about that as possible. It’s ridiculous that by updating my debit card info I get locked out of instant pay and am unable to change my banking info. There is no fraud, it’s my account and I made the changes. How don’t they have a quick way of validating my ID and moving along. It shouldn’t take 72 hours. I really really despise the greedy, selfish assholes that run this pos company.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

As I said they’re protecting you
I was happy
You are not
It’s hard to keep everyone happy


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ThrillRide07 said:


> How will I know that I have re gained access to instant pay without trying?


Ive already told you. Wait 72 hours from your last attempt. For double assurance, call support before attempting to cash out and have them confirm you're outside the 72-hour window


ThrillRide07 said:


> How about going to the hub? Would that be a waste of time? Also, am unable to update my bank account number and routing number now, so if pay day comes before access is granted again, that money will go to a closed account.


If your last cash out attempt was this morning, your 72 hours will be up Sunday morning. That will give you enough time for you to change your bank account information before transferring over to direct deposit


ThrillRide07 said:


> It's ridiculous that by updating my debit card info I get locked out of instant pay and am unable to change my banking info


Yeah well it's ridiculous that people still give out their passwords and change their bank account information based on the strangers request to do so but it happens every day


ThrillRide07 said:


> There is no fraud, it's my account and I made the changes


How are they supposed to know that?


ThrillRide07 said:


> How don't they have a quick way of validating my ID and moving along.


Because if your wallet got stolen these people wouldn't have your ID?


ThrillRide07 said:


> It shouldn't take 72


I think 72 hours is a Fair number. Some people don't realize their money is missing for 24 hours and if you're a driver who can only contact support Monday through Friday, they can't really lower the 72-hour window can still accomplish their goal of preventing fraudulent activities


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

They are trash. Instant pay stopped working for me months ago and they are not helpful they keep telling me its fine again. Idiots.


----------



## UberEatsDallas (Aug 29, 2020)

I had instant pay stop workking few weeks ago. Never changed my banking info or card info. I called UE support and they said everything was fine that I can cash out anytime. While support was on the phone I tried twice and it said I couldn't cash out. Told support exactly word for word what it said and support said again everything was fine I can cash out at anytime. I could cash out till 4 days later. 

UE apps and whole system is just so flawed it is ridiculous. Support is so clueless they don't even know what is going on even when you tell them.

I have changed my card and bank info before and never had to wait to use instant pay cash out. However the last time I changed that was 3 months ago. No telling what they do now.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not sure why any driver deals with phone support or depends on phone support to handle issues regarding our money. When it comes to my money, I go down to the office. I don't even mess with phone support


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

wallae said:


> As I said they're protecting you
> I was happy
> You are not
> It's hard to keep everyone happy


Glad you were happy. Some of us that had that happen to them happened to be full-time and a situation like that caused this guy alot of problems. I am so glad you bought into the protecting us angle. Walk the line and keep the peace and stick your head in the sand. As long as it didn't hurt you then let by-gones be by-gones eh? Well when you f..k with folks' $ people should be pissed off....and now it is happening again (of course over the weekend)....very convenient don't you think. And now I would not be surprised if this carried over to the 12th right after 4am so we have to wait another few days. Before you reply as smirkly as you did, maybe you should think outside your little bubble and have some respect for those that are potentially adversely affected by this friggin' surprise. Have a nice night



Daisey77 said:


> I'm not sure why any driver deals with phone support or depends on phone support to handle issues regarding our money. When it comes to my money, I go down to the office. I don't even mess with phone support


You know why? Because their is no office here at my location anymore. Again can you think any further than your own personal situation? I would guess not. Probably not your fault though right?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

e. m. control said:


> Glad you were happy. Some of us that had that happen to them happened to be full-time and a situation like that caused this guy alot of problems. I am so glad you bought into the protecting us angle. Walk the line and keep the peace and stick your head in the sand. As long as it didn't hurt you then let by-gones be by-gones eh? Well when you f..k with folks' $ people should be pissed off....and now it is happening again (of course over the weekend)....very convenient don't you think. And now I would not be surprised if this carried over to the 12th right after 4am so we have to wait another few days. Before you reply as smirkly as you did, maybe you should think outside your little bubble and have some respect for those that are potentially adversely affected by this friggin' surprise. Have a nice night
> 
> 
> You know why? Because their is no office here at my location anymore. Again can you think any further than your own personal situation? I would guess not. Probably not your fault though right?


I plan my finances so a week or a month won't hurt me. &#128514;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

e. m. control said:


> You know why? Because their is no office here at my location anymore. Again can you think any further than your own personal situation? I would guess not. Probably not your fault though right?


Oh I'm sorry I thought I was responding to the OP aka @ThrillRide07, whose profile says they're from LA. so there's an office. I'm not sure why you came into the picture with such an attitude unless you are @ThrillRide07. &#129300;


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

ThrillRide07 said:


> Nov. 3rd I updated my debit card information via driver app wallet and since then my instant pay stopped working. Every time I call support they tell me my account is all good, no red flags, and they are working on fixing instant pay because apparently I am not the only one with this issue. It sounds like their typical bullshit. I want to reach through the phone and choke them for a second because I can tell they're reading from a script and can't actually help with anything. It's a joke and I'm so frustrated.
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do to get my instant pay to work again? Is there a time frame? Should I go to a greenlight hub? Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated.


Fraud investigation... they might be saving someone who is hacked, a thank you would be a better answer!


----------



## UberEatsDallas (Aug 29, 2020)

wallae said:


> I plan my finances so a week or a month won't hurt me. &#128514;


Before pandemic I did the same thing. We had full time jobs. Worked UE when I felt like it (2-3 days a week for 2-3 hrs for some alone time). Planned all bills ahead. Since pandemic, jobs gone, savings is gone, had contract jobs so no retirement (savings was our retirement), and having to work UE just to get by with bills, food, and gas. Can't get new employment, either underqualified, overqualified, or too exposed. My old job only took back half the staff and I wasn't part of that half. Said they may take more back after the new year. Went from 8hr/5 day weeks making more than enough to 12hr/7day weeks not making enough. Can't get on food stamps, make to much. Can't get a loan, UE isn't reliable income. Can't get unemployment cause I was contract labor at my old job. So yes mess with the only money I have coming in for my family and I am going to be pissed.

Unless you were born with money in hand, I am sure you remember first starting out and struggling to get to the plan ahead stage, decent savings for emergencies, and no worries except get up and go to work or make dinner. Well, many of us are having to start over and struggle. If the pandemic didn't kick your ass then I am happy to hear that. Some of us weren't so lucky.

By the way you do realize these drivers are not venting on here to read your 'mothering, plan ahead bullshit '. They are venting to vent. And want to know they aren't alone with the problems they encounter.

To all my fellow drivers that know your being screwed, feel your being screwed, suspect your being screwed, or just want to post a funny or weird ride/delivery .... vent, let it out, and just keep fighting to stay going. Be safe, have faith, and keep fighting to push forward.


----------



## e. m. control (Jun 13, 2020)

Well said. And as for red the driver that commented that I should have thanked my lucky stars? Maybe I would have felt better had there been a real investigation more in line with say a bank or financial institution where someone or most likely a computer gen voice called to verify the suspicious "changing your debit card activity" or whatever the situation might of been ...usually within mins or maybe a few hours after this happened, then once confirmed put that drivers account back online. But instead we received no info for many hours having to do our own research to find out what had really happened. Then wait upwards of close to a week to get access to our funds that we have grown accustomed to having that access. Many times these small inconveniences to some here may be a huge problem for others....You don't mess w people's $$ unless it is something serious and if so communicate clearly with them about what is going on without the useless form emails that went out over and over from customer service that in their own defense had no idea what was really happening. 

I will say that this time the notice I received about the issue from the app was spot on regarding the reinstatement of my instant pay service. Bravo Uber. 

And to the idiot that thinks I must be a troll or someone else that may have been kicked off this forum you are wrong again. Probably more likely that there are many more like me that are not up Uber's ass that speak to the reality of these situations. Don't you think so? Yes I pop on this forum every once in awhile usually to check out if anyone else is stepping up and speaking about real problems that are impacting me in a big way. No nitpicking going on here. Bye now


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberEatsDallas said:


> Before pandemic I did the same thing. We had full time jobs. Worked UE when I felt like it (2-3 days a week for 2-3 hrs for some alone time). Planned all bills ahead. Since pandemic, jobs gone, savings is gone, had contract jobs so no retirement (savings was





UberEatsDallas said:


> Before pandemic I did the same thing. We had full time jobs. Worked UE when I felt like it (2-3 days a week for 2-3 hrs for some alone time). Planned all bills ahead. Since pandemic, jobs gone, savings is gone, had contract jobs so no retirement (savings was our retirement), and having to work UE just to get by with bills, food, and gas. Can't get new employment, either underqualified, overqualified, or too exposed. My old job only took back half the staff and I wasn't part of that half. Said they may take more back after the new year. Went from 8hr/5 day weeks making more than enough to 12hr/7day weeks not making enough. Can't get on food stamps, make to much. Can't get a loan, UE isn't reliable income. Can't get unemployment cause I was contract labor at my old job. So yes mess with the only money I have coming in for my family and I am going to be pissed.
> 
> Unless you were born with money in hand, I am sure you remember first starting out and struggling to get to the plan ahead stage, decent savings for emergencies, and no worries except get up and go to work or make dinner. Well, many of us are having to start over and struggle. If the pandemic didn't kick your ass then I am happy to hear that. Some of us weren't so lucky.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew how to fix these issues.
Here three years ago I was making $35 to 45 an hour. Many told their friends and people quit Walmart and McDonald's went to 25% "Anyone Can Drive" car lot to become Uber drivers. Marines drove in from the base to be Uber drivers on weekends. Housewives came in from rural areas and slept in the Walmart parking lot. It seemed like every other car had an Uber light in the window.

Soon I went from three 15 dollar rides per hour to one 6 dollar ride per hour. (No surge with 12 drivers sitting in McDonald's empty)

Higher mile rate does not help you sitting empty.
Is someone stupid enough to pay me sitting empty?

I just don't see how a law will help.
Getting rid of drivers would but someone will not be happy...


----------



## Uberbv (27 d ago)

I’m curious to know if you ever were able to change your bank card? I’m having the same problem as you right now it’s saying my vault edit is in pause and I’m not sure when I’ll be able to add a new card. I used to Uber in 2020 but stopped and recently started again so Im not sure if there were any updates since then or how things go now. Im not trying to use the direct deposit though, just the “instantly transfer earnings”.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uberbv said:


> I’m curious to know if you ever were able to change your bank card? I’m having the same problem as you right now it’s saying my vault edit is in pause and I’m not sure when I’ll be able to add a new card. I used to Uber in 2020 but stopped and recently started again so Im not sure if there were any updates since then or how things go now. Im not trying to use the direct deposit though, just the “instantly transfer earnings”.


I think you still need to add a bank account. Even with instant cash out, that card is linked to a bank account making the transfer successful. Plus if you don't get your Instant Cash Out set up in time of your weekly deposit, you can still receive your money otherwise it's just going to keep building up in the Uber account and there's a cash out limit


----------

